# CC Avy



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Can someone re size this into a Avy for me pelase with a black border around it...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I can resize it, but no clue how to put a border on it.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> I can resize it, but no clue how to put a border on it.


1)Can u re size it wider it looks a bit stretched out tall wise..
2) im a bigger Scrubs fan so you calm down haha


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Took a while, sorry, been busy.

No one is more of a Scrubs fan than myself, I'm afraid.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> Took a while, sorry, been busy.
> 
> No one is more of a Scrubs fan than myself, I'm afraid.


haha i dunno man.. i can prob do better in a trivia then u ahah


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Its okay because no one is a bigger Dexter fan then me.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> haha i dunno man.. i can prob do better in a trivia then u ahah


Lol, nah man, I can 100% Scrubs on trivia.

Also, never watched Dexter.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Also, never watched Dexter.


Whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttttttt?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah, never seen it.

Not even sure what it's about.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> Lol, nah man, I can 100% Scrubs on trivia.


Did you guys ever settle that?


----------

